# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  The World Famous Caithness.Org Sunday Night Quiz

## joxville

Quiz at 8.30pm as usual. I'm the boss. Behave.  ::

----------


## Tugmistress

i'll only come in and behave if you sweet talk me again  :Wink:  ::

----------


## wifie

I am not comin in if you two are gonna be smoochin again!  (He he Tugs you will have to wait 'til the end he won't be able to cope wi canoodlin and quizzin at the same time!   :Wink: )

----------


## joxville

I know which is more important.








PS I'm sure you quizzers will be able to find something to chat about while Tugs and I are busy.  ::

----------


## joxville

The scores for the quiz are as follows:

Wifie 39
Lizz 38
The Charlatans 35
Tugmistress 23
Squareman 22
Angel 19
Wellies 17
You 17
Stiggy 9
Sassylass 8
Trucker 5

Thanks to all who took part and well done to Wifie.

----------


## dessie

what about my score..jox..even though i was not on u could at least give me points..lol... ::

----------

